

NASA Accused of manipulating climate data - azgolfer
http://wattsupwiththat.com/2010/01/14/more-on-john-colemans-special-tonight-kusi-press-release-says-nasa-improperly-manipulated-data/

======
mootothemax
_The report reveals that there were no actual temperatures left in the
computer database when NASA/NCDC proclaimed 2005 as “THE WARMEST YEAR ON
RECORD.”_

This sentence leaves me disinclined to continue reading the article. Is this
going to be like Fox showing a program about the moon landing conspiracies,
following it up a week later with a program debunking the conspiracies?

------
Tichy
Sounds like pure demagogic to me.

However, it yet again sounds like a problem that could be solved by publishing
all data freely on the web?

~~~
crocowhile
<http://www.realclimate.org/index.php/data-sources/>

Data _ARE_ freely available on the web. Basically all of it. Sceptics (I hate
calling them sceptics: they don't deserve this term) like to repeat they
aren't but don't be fooled by them.

~~~
mschy
The 'skeptic' branding was a great move on their part, but it's simply not
true. It's akin to calling young earth creationists 'evolutionary skeptics'.

------
CarlSmotricz
They're claiming that the averaged temps will be completely different from
other, non-averaged temps. Given what averaging is all about, I find this hard
to believe. Something doesn't seem right here.

------
dublinclontarf
Sorry, I'm in China & this site is blocked (for some reason) could someone
provide a mirror, or better yet is there a site that I can use to mirror pages
in the spirit of imgur.com?

~~~
plaes
Could you try whether Coral Cache works by appending .nyud.net to domain like
this: [http://wattsupwiththat.com.nyud.net/2010/01/14/more-on-
john-...](http://wattsupwiththat.com.nyud.net/2010/01/14/more-on-john-
colemans-special-tonight-kusi-press-release-says-nasa-improperly-manipulated-
data/)

~~~
dublinclontarf
Works for the link, thanks.

------
3pt14159
Same problem: Black boxes bearing results. Same solution: open sourcing the
whole thing.

